# Mandatory voting



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sometimes the left says the oddest things, which they then have to walk back or explain. The latest oddness is that they seem to think that making voting mandatory is a good way to pursue campaign finance reform. So lets say you don't want to vote for either candidate...you still have to vote! That is so wrong.

Obama Supports Mandatory Voting? | Truth Revolt


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Typical leftist plan to get more low information democrats to the polls.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He will make sure you vote correctly also. Also to save time he will just mail the ballots to Mexico.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd just like to ask Mr. Obama, "Or else what?"

COME AT ME, BRO! 
:armata_PDT_40:


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Mandatory voting but no voter Id? Only a lib could come up with this kind of crap.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

coldbluesteel said:


> Mandatory voting but no voter Id? Only a lib could come up with this kind of crap.


You are so kind, coldbluesteel, . . . I could replace "lib" with a whole bunch of other, . . . far more colorful and descriptive terms, . . .

But you did well, . . .:armata_PDT_12:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ever. Notice that for liberalism, communism, socialism, progressivism to survive or work, choice and freedom are prohibited by mandatory force?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More Marxist/Communist attempts.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Did I oversleep and miss the days when we had the right to choose even whether or not we voted? I understand his point though, most Democrats are at home in their mother's or baby Momma's basement waiting for their entitlement checks and can't quite muster the strength to get to the polls.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I'd just like to ask Mr. Obama, "Or else what?"
> 
> COME AT ME, BRO!
> :armata_PDT_40:


Or else no welfare check, no free cell phone, no free medicaid, no free lunches, you get the idea.

I kind of like the idea of everybody voting, but obviously too many people who don't have the time to look at and understand what they are voting for or against would probably vote the "Enie, Menee Minnie Mo" method, or for the first name on the ballot.

The days of the right of choice are going the same way as it did in Russia. But don't worry, they will put an X in the appropriate box for you and all you have to do is fold up the ballot and stick it in the box.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's not enought to buy the entitltement classes vote we have to force them to give the entitlers the power.....just like North Korea....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a sneaking hunch this is not the last we'll hear of Mandatory voting. I have noticed that the left seem to be in love with the word mandatory. They sure do throw it around a lot.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its mandatory here... 

But either way everyone should vote... Its one of the very few rights we all have... Even if that vote is no confidence


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Its mandatory here...
> 
> But either way everyone should vote... Its one of the very few rights we all have... Even if that vote is no confidence


Happy Winter Pheniox! Good to see you mate. Hope all is well. :icon_smile:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Happy Winter Pheniox! Good to see you mate. Hope all is well. :icon_smile:


Just been busy...

You hear about the double cyclone hit a few months ago (2 cat 5 cyclones hit the Australian coast (1 central Queensland, another in the northen territory) within hours apart... First time in recorded history mate (think the distance roughly 600km apart... Kinda like nothing... Maybe even more)?

Other than that... Had a few freak storms keeping us busy how about you guys in the States?? Have much outside the cold?? Lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Just been busy...
> 
> You hear about the double cyclone hit a few months ago (2 cat 5 cyclones hit the Australian coast (1 central Queensland, another in the northen territory) within hours apart... First time in recorded history mate (think the distance roughly 600km apart... Kinda like nothing... Maybe even more)?
> 
> Other than that... Had a few freak storms keeping us busy how about you guys in the States?? Have much outside the cold?? Lol


Been a hell of a winter. Cold and lots of snow in the Eastern US. Here in the southern US we are seeing some warmer temps and getting ready to plant some veggie gardens.

Our president is still trying to bring us down.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Been a hell of a winter. Cold and lots of snow in the Eastern US. Here in the southern US we are seeing some warmer temps and getting ready to plant some veggie gardens.
> 
> Our president is still trying to bring us down.


So not a lot has changed with nobama... Why am I not surprised... Hope you guys get some real leadership soon... The world needs it 

And bugger about the cold... But this year watch the "random" wildfires (for some reason areas down here that haven't been up in more than 60 years have gone up)

Looks like the old patterns are changing... :/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Its mandatory here...
> 
> But either way everyone should vote... Its one of the very few rights we all have... Even if that vote is no confidence


A right is something you are FREE to do.
A compulsion is something you are forced to do.
There is a difference.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

This is nothing more than Nerobama trying to make sure liberals never lose an election. Next would be punishment if you don't vote, followed quickly by punishment if you don't vote for their candidate. It's all about control. They don't give a rat's azz about us.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mandatory voting right after the new illegal immigration bill. Hmmm.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a state senator in Illinois, my old state, Obama voted "present" meaning neither yes nor no for bills. He did this 129 times. I have no idea why such a vote is possible, but that is another story for another day.

As the Illinois Senator in DC, Obama failed to vote 314 times out of 1300 bills that were presented while he was the senator from Illinois. 
He is not one to talk about voting being mandatory. And he was getting paid to make a decision and vote!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually it has already been pointed out by one or more editorial writers that the mandatory voting idea is "racist." Their word, not mine. Since the way Obama suggested to enforce it would be to levy a fine, that would result in reverse poll tax.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

When big brother makes anything "mandatory," you no longer have the "right." While I feel everyone should vote, I think everyone should be informed in who they are voting for as well. Even if our vote is counted or not, but thats another story for another thread.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Country1 said:


> When big brother makes anything "mandatory," you no longer have the "right." While I feel everyone should vote, I think everyone should be informed in who they are voting for as well. Even if our vote is counted or not, but thats another story for another thread.


"It matters not who votes. Only who counts the votes."
Josef Stalin


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If they were to make voting mandatory, they could then add another layer of bureaucracy. Growing the size scope and reach of government is another pet project of the left, before you knew it we'd have the Department of voter compliance or some other such nonsense.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> A right is something you are FREE to do.
> A compulsion is something you are forced to do.
> There is a difference.


Unfortunately tho people are not exercising that right so you end up with numb nuts like Obama in power

Just remember more Americans voted for american idle than they did vote for who should run their country


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Unfortunately tho people are not exercising that right so you end up with numb nuts like Obama in power
> 
> Just remember more Americans voted for american idle than they did vote for who should run their country


That's a bit misleading.
You can vote multiple times for an American Idol, but only one time for pres... oh... wait. :ambivalence:


----------

